# Caucasian Mountain german shepherd



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen a dog like this? To me it looks like a mixed breed that someone cut half of the dogs ears off..









http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pet/1484168870.html


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh my. He looks very familiar. Shepherd and something. St Bernard or something. In the picture with the giant lego on the ground he looks SO FAMILIAR. I cannot picture the dog with the face that looks like that right now.

But his ears!! Oh my his poor ears!

I like the last picture of him. He has that head back GSD look to him there. With all that stuff in the yard, they are lucky he has only chewed up his Dogloo.

Poor thing.


----------



## torizmojo (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks like he is either a Central Asian Ovtcharka or a Caucasian Ovtcharka. Amazing dogs.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Caucasian Mountain Dog Pictures:

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/im...eb&fr=yfp-t-701


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

So it sounds like it's a Caucasian x GSD


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I know, poor guy. Barb I think you are right, I have never heard of a Caucasian, what beautiful dogs!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

"Ovtcharka" means sheepdog/shepherd. 
Caucasian shepherd


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

And the link has been deleted..... I didn't get to see it


----------



## shenanigans (Oct 18, 2009)

some of thoes pictures look like a chow chow...


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Posting got flagged, I really wanted to see a CO/GSD mix. It is common for them to have their ears cropped (I think it might even be considered "amputated" as they cut to the base of the head). I think they do it to prevent damage (like they would dock a tail) as these dogs are meant to ward off (and fight if needed) predators.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Back up

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pet/1485347641.html


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Sure is a cutie, wish they'd taken him to a vet for the crop job though.... No point in even cropping his ears if they aren't using him for work where his ears would get in the way









Though we don't know if THEY cropped his ears... at least the recognized he'd be happier elsewhere. 

I agree with him being a mix between the two breeds... They love coming up with designer names...


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

<span style="color: #000099">*He is a cute guy. 

I hope he finds a good home where he doesn't have to be chained to a dog box in a yard full of debris! *
</span>


> Quote:Caucasian Mountain german shepherd (se portland)
> Date: 2009-11-28, 9:36AM PST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> hi this dog is about 1 and half years old its really good dog. he like to play, run, and has a lot of energy. he is really good dog for guard to guard your house. i hate to give him away but he needs to go for fee because dont have time to play with him and i am giving to good hands for fee and for pet only. AND it also comes with dog igloo house with it so make an offer cash only thanks. email me your offer or call and ask for nick AT 503.7**-***5 nick OR email me at [email protected] thanks for looking and have a good day. sorry for no pictures but maybe i will post soon but if you want to come and check it any time thanks for looking. Had him since he was a puppy like you can see on the pictures so make an offer cash only please. RE HOMING FEE IS MAKE AN OFFER WITH DOG IGLOO GIVING IT CHEAP BECAUSE DON'T HAVE TIME TO PLAY AND DON'T HAVE SPOT FOR HIM.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't see any GSD in this dog - the Caucasian Ovtcharka comes in a short coated variety as well as the more familiar longer fluffy coat. Pure bred, the CO can be a formidable dog, and even though more careful breeding has tempered its personality, there are still lines known for being vicious. They are fearless guardians of home and hearth, and all are known for being territorial and dog aggressive. A marvelous dog in the right hands - but they need early, careful, and broad socialization, something I very much doubt this guy has had. Certainly not a dog for a novice, nor for a family as a first choice. They need firm handling and a lot of training and socialization. Buyer beware without checking things out VERY carefully.......and someone buying off Craigslist most likely isn't going to do that. 

___________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## tuco (Sep 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.So it sounds like it's a Caucasian x GSD


BINGO!!


----------

